# Home sub enclosure design wanted



## Boomintahoe (Apr 1, 2009)

Well since it's been awhile since I posted here, thought I'd give it a try here. I happen to have this sub Parts-Express.comayton RSS210HF-4 8" Reference HF Subwoofer 4 Ohm | subwoofer Rss210hf-4 8" subwoofer dayton reference rs sub dayton loudspeaker along with this plate amp Parts-Express.comayton SA240 240W Subwoofer Amplifier | dayton sa240 subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp DASUBAMP110508 daySpeakers123008 daySubBi030209 DayAudSubAmp050109 20DaytonSubwoofer070109 I'm lookin for a vented enclosure and again this will be my home theatre sub. Here's the subs specs and box recomendations...
Box Properties
--Description--
Name:
Type: Vented Box
Shape: Prism, square (optimum)
--Box Parameters--
Vb = 1.489 cu.ft
V(total) = 1.601 cu.ft
Fb = 21.16 Hz
QL = 6.885
F3 = 27.09 Hz
Fill = normal
--Vents--
No. of Vents = 1
Vent shape = round
Vent ends = one flush
Dv = 2.5 in
Lv = 17.38 in
Driver Properties
--Description--
Name:
Type: Standard one-way driver
--Configuration--
No. of Drivers = 1
--Mechanical Parameters--
Fs = 22 Hz
Qms = 2.8
Vas = 2.12 cu.ft
Cms = 0.12 in/lb
Mms = 2.692 oz
Rms = 8.307 lb/s
Xmax = 11 mm
Xmech = 22 mm
P-Dia = 7 in
Sd = 24829 sq.mm
P-Vd = 0.000273 cu.m
--Electrical Parameters--
Qes = 0.45
Re = 3.333 ohms
Z = 4 ohms
BL = 1.987 lb/A
--Electromech. Parameters--
Qts = 0.39
no = 0.137 %
1-W SPL = 83.51 dB
2.83-V SPL = 87.32 dB

Lookin to tune low...around 25 or so. I tried to get something going at another forum for a box design but I guess no one cares. It's been about a month and still nothing. Thought I'd give it a shot here. Hopefully I can get someone here to help me out. I did have a box designer but he's going thru life/job/economy drama right now. I like his designs, use of google sketch and another program creating awesome sketches. 10 bux to paypal account to the one that can help me out. Feel free to ask me questions if need be.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Box vented
1.5 ft^3

3" diameter vent 22.5" long

Tuned to 28.5 Hz

[email protected] is my paypal addy


----------



## GPM (Sep 19, 2007)

Greets!

Are these measured specs? They're considerably different than published. Also, how big can you go? A relatively large 'BIB' pipe horn as made popular on the DIYaudio forum for single 'FR' drivers would have some serious output in-room from ~20-80 Hz.

GM


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

You should ditch the vented and get a 12" dayton passive radiator. 
No port noise and hits much lower. Plus tuning is as simple as adding more or less weight to the passive.

Parts-Express.comayton SD315-PR 12" Passive Radiator | passive radiator sd315-pr 12" passive radiator subwoofer dayton subwoofer dayton dvc dayton 12" woofer

Heres how to do it. There is a lot more math but it is worth it.

The Subwoofer DIY Page - Passive Radiator Systems


----------

